# Do people really keep illegal hedgies?



## Twiggy22 (Jan 22, 2013)

So my question is, how do people even keep hedgies if they are illegal in some states? And how do they provide them vet care? I have heard that vets wil not see animals that are illegal. 
I know of someone who houses a fugitive lol hedgie and I wonder how she does it. Wouldnt she be afraid of not getting good vet care if needed?
That just seems kind of scary to me.. do they come with the police and a warent to get you to "hand over the hog" if they find out if someone owns one? Im alittle nervous for her... I would hate to see her loose her hedgie.
Anyone with experience know what one does in this kind of situation? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eskye (Oct 5, 2012)

To be honest, illegal captive animals are not searched for. Unless you're housing a mountain lion or deer you found, nobody bothers. Ferrets are so common in California even though they're illegal there - so are a bunch of other species. Nobody cares unless you're actively breeding them, in most cases. Vet care will be provided whether or not the animal is illegal. Since it's so common to have illegal pets in certain places it would be silly to refuse care.

Some are a big deal, most aren't. It's so incredibly easy to just go to another state and get a pet to bring back. I'm not advocating the keeping of illegal animals, but the reality is what it is. As long as the ownership is responsible and the animal will not be released into the wild, there is not much to be said. The biggest concern is with invasive species, but sometimes animal laws just don't make sense.

Not trying to say the laws don't matter entirely, but considering that the laws aren't even enforced, it's not a big issue to keep an illegal species.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't have much to contribute to this but I will say that when we got our little guy (we live in Vegas where they are legal to own) a family member of ours in California was curious about this. When she brought her cats to the vet for a checkup she asked IF they would care for a hedgehog if one was brought in and apparently this vet made it seem like absolutely they would and do see hedgehogs. So I suppose if you knew for sure of a vet like this then that doesn't seem so bad but personally having a technically illegal pet would for sure make me nervous! From everything I've read states that have laws prohibiting certain animals (or in the case of CA just not specifically listing as legal making them illegal by default) do have the right to "confiscate and destroy" ...and that would be enough to scare me from getting attached to any pet in the first place. As mentioned tons of people do it anyways (hedgehogs, ferrets,etc) so responsible? Not sure. But definitely doable.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

If they can find a trustable vet, they can provide vet care. Though more often is "there's something wrong with my hedgie and I don't have a vet because they're illegal. What do I do?" And it's usually for cases where the animal really needs vet care. So we advise them to contact hedgie rescuers and give up the hedgie so they can get proper care elsewhere. 

If you can't find a vet willing to keep the secret, they can report you and the hedgehog will be euthanized. And yes, they WILL come to your house to confiscate. Someone posted pics of her hedgehog on Facebook, and it was taken away. 

The more responsible thing is to just not risk it and just move. Shetland, a member here have wandered these forums for years now just to see hedgie pics. But she is responsible and will not get one when they are illegal. But she's been around now for many years just to see pics and hear stories. Now THAT is dedicated love.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Immortalia said:


> The more responsible thing is to just not risk it and just move. Shetland, a member here have wandered these forums for years now just to see hedgie pics. But she is responsible and will not get one when they are illegal. But she's been around now for many years just to see pics and hear stories. Now THAT is dedicated love.


Agreed!  I wish PA would just change their darn laws though, so she could get a quilly baby...Shetland would be an amazing hedgie mama!


----------



## Twiggy22 (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow thank you everyone for the replies! It is a big risk. I hope that she will be ok and no problems ever arise. She keeps it very hush hush, only people she can really trust knows about it. I didnt even know she had one until recently, she volunteers at a shelter and one was surendered. So she took her home and is trying to give her the best care possible. 
How do you surrender an animal in need though, Even if it is illegal.. I couldnt imagin being in a situation like that. I aquire most of my animals by rescue or adoption and when I am asked to take in an animal its so hard to say no when I know that would give it the best care it needed.
So I understand why she rescued the hedgie, no complaints there.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

